
CouchDB is now officially Apache CouchDB - mqt
http://damienkatz.net/2008/11/couchdb_is_now_officially_apac.html
======
mattjaynes
From the article:

"As a special limited-time promotion,you can get free sugar and cream packets
with your coffee at participating 7-11's when you say 'I hope I don't spill
this on the CouchDB.' The promotion is not supposed to start until tomorrow,
but I just tried it and it works already."

+1 about the promotion - totally works ;)

========

I've been playing with CouchDB for a few weeks now. It took awhile for me to
rescript my brain from years of relational databases, but now it's hard to
look back. The sheer flexibility and the siren-call of map-reduce is hard to
resist.

There were a few things that helped me get my head around using CouchDB:

First was the CouchDB screencast from PeepCode:
<http://peepcode.com/products/couchdb-with-rails>

Second was an article that helped me understand how to 'join' different types
of documents: <http://www.cmlenz.net/archives/2007/10/couchdb-joins>

Third was this discussion that explains how/when to divide a document into
sub-document-types: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/147837/couchdb-
modeling-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/147837/couchdb-modeling-for-
multi-user)

It's been fabulous to play with and I'm building a merb app with it at the
moment - very fun. I'm looking forward to it maturing into having camps,
books, conferences etc... (here's the first book announcement:
<http://books.couchdb.org/relax/> )

------
justindz
I'm finding CouchDB to be a natural fit with Sinatra. On Ubuntu 8.10, the
database was easy to install and CouchRest has made it very easy to operate
from Ruby. I was enjoying Google App Engine, but find this much easier to work
with. I'd like to try it with Python next.

~~~
bootload
_"... On Ubuntu 8.10, the database was easy to install and CouchRest has made
it very easy to operate from Ruby. I was enjoying Google App Engine, but find
this much easier to work with. ..."_

Which begs the question, "are there any hosts that support CouchDb?" App
engine might not be ideal but it works and is there. Do you think there might
be a demand for a CouchHub?

~~~
justindz
Being a big fan of Heroku and CouchDB, I would find the intersection between
the two quite attractive.

------
JMiao
i remember seeing damien on news.yc back when i first joined (that's how i
initially heard about the couch project). congrats!

------
martythemaniak
Congratulations to the developers. I suppose this might soon become the most
visible Erlang application out there.

------
chaostheory
this is great news for Apache. It's good for them to have projects that aren't
just purely Java based.

~~~
jaaron
Absolutely.

------
socmoth
has anyone found stress testing proof of where couchdb is at? production
sites?

~~~
geuis
I've been thinking about setting up a raw test run from EC2 hitting a couchdb
instance several hundred times a second, just to see what happens. It won't be
the best data for real-world performance, but I think it would still be
valuable as a raw performance baseline.

~~~
tlrobinson
I assume you mean EC2?

~~~
geuis
I do now =)

------
sdurkin
You know you're tired when this goes right over your head.

"As a special limited-time promotion,you can get free sugar and cream packets
with your coffee..."

